# Sedation or Relaxants for Transfer?



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi
Im just about to start a Frozen egg Transfer and wondering if anyone has had either sedation or relaxants or pain killlers for the transfer. I know it seems a little OTT but i have had 8 IUI and they are the most awful,painful and unpleasent things i have ever had done. Im in so much pain during Smear tests as well. I want to give the embryos the best chance so not want to be under any stress on the day or risk not getting them in.

I did ask the clinic during the IVF and they said they  said not to worry they will sort me out with something on the day, but didnt say what or tell me my options so i just want to be prepared
any advice would be great
dq xx


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi ya dancingqueen,
i didnt have anything the day i had my transfer, and i got on ok, 
it was uncomfortable alright
and i bleed for a few days after because they had to open my cervix with 'some instrament' i got a BFP
i think that some clinics offer something like valium to help you relax.
i hope everything goes well for you, and that you get your longed for BFP


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Dancing Queen
Just wanted to wish you luck for your transfer.
I know this might not be any help for you, but I found embryo transfer to be less unpleasant than the other parts of tx, it was very straightforward - and the catheter the embryo(s) are in is very very thin so is meant to go through cervix easily.  I'm sure your clinic could give you something to relax you if you think it will be difficult.  The most uncomfortable part I found was having my legs up so long in the stirrup things.
Sorry I can't help any more. x 
very best of luck for transfer and the right outcome in 2 weeks after!
K x x x


----------



## belle-bubble (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Dancing queen, 
Sorry for your situation, (They recemmend you have a full bladder at transfer) well, litterly I took this to the extreme! The catheter is really REALLY thin, Like you I've had IUI 4 times previosuly to my 2 IVF's, and think it's more comfortable having transfer at IVF, (But after all the scans, Egg collection, transfer is joyful) 
I'm sure if you phone the clinic and ask a nurse for a chat they'll be helpful. All the VERY best with your cycle   Two weeks time WILL be a special day, Positive thinking xx


----------

